# Tetanus Antitoxin to newborns?



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Since my does did not get their CD&T prior to kidding, should I give the antitoxin to my kids when they are born, or only if they have issues?

I plan to give them all CD&T, but till it's time for the kids to have theirs, I just want to protect them and possibly avoid problems.

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Won't do any good right at birth.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

So, I just do the tetanus antitoxin before disbudding and wait till they are 6 weeks to start CD&T?? 

At how many units will I need to give a kid of the antitoxin? Does it go by weight?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Use the tetanus antitoxin to disbud yes.
I start the CD&T when they are 2 months old.

Good link about dosage on tetanus antitoxin, it is 2cc and repeat in 10 days, what goathiker said. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/tetanus-antitoxin-dosage-147216/


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey Pam - Just when I didn't think I would have any more questions on this, here I go, sorry!! I am planning to disbud tomorrow. Do I give them the antitoxin just before I disbud, or does it need to be given a day before, or how long in advance? 

I'm hoping sub-q is ok! 

Last year, I used Owe Eze from Molly's Herbals, which seemed to help them relax afterwards, but I am curious to know what others do, if anything, to help them "pain-wise".

I am already dreading this in my gut. Does it get easier, as the years pass? Love them so much. I know they will forgive me, which does help!!

Thank you, again!
Stacy


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I also use Owe Eze and I keep a pan of ice water and cloths as my hubby disbuds. He puts the cloths on their head after a burn - seems to help a lot. I have never used anti toxin for disbudding. The burn cauterizes so how could they get tetnus - my thinking only. One time we had our vet do it and he didn't do the tetnus either. I give half dose of CDT at 4-5 wks (lcc) and a booster (lcc) at 8-9 weeks. Been doing that way for a long time as it was also a vet recommendation years back. My vet was raised on a goat dairy and I felt was very knowledgeable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Chloe123 said:


> Hey Pam - Just when I didn't think I would have any more questions on this, here I go, sorry!! I am planning to disbud tomorrow. Do I give them the antitoxin just before I disbud, or does it need to be given a day before, or how long in advance?
> 
> I'm hoping sub-q is ok!
> 
> ...


 Oh, I am so sorry I didn't see this earlier. 

Did you get the kids done?

If antitoxin is given today, protection only lasts 10 days, but the tetanus can raise it's ugly head up to 21 days after, if it finds a wound. 
Giving it maybe a half hour or so prior may be a good thing. SQ is OK.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey Pam!

We did get them done! No worries. I don't know how the few of you seem to keep up with all of our questions constantly! Y'all do an awesome job. I can't even keep up with myself lately!!

I just gave the antitoxin to them about an hour before we started. Went with the Owe Eze 30 mins beforehand and it does seem to keep them from getting too terribly excited. I did do better than last year, I just hope it was good enough! I kept ice close and kept cooling them. Took a little longer, this way, but was soothing to them.

I will keep a close eye and if any of them seem to have any issues at 10 days, I'll give them another injection of the antitoxin. 

Thank you for getting back to me on this!! I will probably have to reread it all again next year!! ;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like they are in good hands, good job.

Yeah, sometimes I don't know how we keep up with it all either, but we try so hard to be here for everyone. 
Of course we have times when we are busy working or kidding out and may be a bit scarce at times, but we try to make up for it when we do return. Glad it all went well with your boys.  

Keep us updated.


----------

